# Cat escaping out the doggie door



## Raven08 (Sep 5, 2009)

So I bought an automatic doggie door so that the dogs can go in and out. The dogs have to wear a specific collar to operate the door. I bought this door to keep the cats in but let the dogs out. The bad thing is one cat(who I have NEVER allowed outside) is sitting by the door, waiting for it to open, and getting out. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to solve this problem? He's done it 3 times now and has gotten into a fight 2 times because of it. Also when he's out he runs from us so we cant catch him, he's completely friendly inside. 

Things I've already considered and can not do: 
Keep cat locked up
Put up cat fencing outside
Keep dogs locked up
Let him go outside


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Raven88 said:


> I bought this door to keep the cats in but let the dogs out.


And you thought the cats wouldn't sneak out through it? Having a smart cat sucks sometimes. 

I only see one option: Go back to letting the dogs out the old fashioned way, when they scratch or whine at the door. That way you can keep the cat inside. 

Then again, I don't have dogs. Maybe someone who does will have a great idea for you.


----------



## Raven08 (Sep 5, 2009)

I spent $500 on the dog door and paid a contractor to install it in the wall, going back to the 'old fashoned way' is not an option


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then I guess you'll have to decide what's worth $500.

I've wasted money on food my cats wouldn't eat, toys they wouldn't play with, trips to the vet that were (thankfully) unnecessary, and I spent thousands trying to save a cat I couldn't. 

It's a constant learning experience, and sometimes it's expensive.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Chalk it up to experience and go back to letting the dogs out yourself. Is being stubborn about using the door because of the money you spent really worth your cat's life? What are your priorities? 

BTW...I considered putting in an automatic door for the dog and rejected the idea for exactly this reason. Yes, the convenience would be wonderful...but my cats are more wonderful.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm with the other posters on this one. Go back to using the door the old fashioned way.

Consider this, since your kitty is getting in fights he could get bitten. This could cause an abcess (or multiple abcesses), or he could get any number of diseases that would cost you WAY more than $500. Just going back to the old fashioned way of opening the door is free.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree. I had a dog and didn't have an issue with opening the door or even taking her out on a leash. I would have been too cheap to spend $500 on a product to do this for me, even if I wanted to. I get the point of not wanting to waste the money you already spent on it, but since your cats know how to beat the system, really the only other option would be to keep the cats out of the room where the dog door is.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

The cats have you check mated here. Unless you can keep the cats away from the door, they are going to continue to go out when the dogs do. My aunt solved that problem by not allowing the cats in the vestibule where the dog door is. So what happened was my aunt still had to open the door into the vestibule which lead to the dog door to let the dogs out anyway. However, the dog could let themselves back into the vestibule and then wait for my aunt to let them back in the house.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When Cinderella adopted me, I spent a lot of money on sheets, blankets, comforters, towels and bath accessories to match her fur. 

Then I met Cleo.

color coordination FAIL


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Raven88 said:


> Things I've already considered and can not do:
> Keep cat locked up - *Glad this isn't an option!*
> Put up cat fencing outside - *Why is this not an option?*
> Keep dogs locked up - *Glad this isn't an option!*
> Let him go outside - *Probably a very good decision!*


... so, that really just leaves no longer using the dog door. It's hard to swallow that fact after just spending 500 dollars, that's a lot of money, but if one of the cats is getting out and even running away from you outdoors the safety of the cat must come first.


----------

